# Looking for specific accessories



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

Where can I find O scale figures and accessories for my football stadium display? Looking specifically for tailgating stuff: grill, cooler, tent, etc. Thanks in advance.

Dan from Kansas.


----------



## TJNG1 (Feb 25, 2018)

Dan, atlas o just announced o scale accessories including a couple different coolers and woodland scenics and scenic accents have backyard barbeque sets that would be a good start for you

Tom


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2019)

Dan, this Woodland Scenics set is the only one I know if that seems to be what you're looking for. They are suitable for a warm weather game.









You could also try Preiser and Attista. They are a little pricey but they make some unique figures and accessories.


----------



## Bbcatcher (Jun 1, 2019)

I went ahead and ordered the grillers today. They’ll look good in front of my frat house.


----------

